# The "This Day in History" Book Game



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I love "This Day in History" as a way to learn about stuff that happened before <--definition of history, right? 

Did you know that there is KB member Geoff Thomas maintains a listing of "This day in history" stuff as part of the Happy Birthday Thread in Not Quite Kindle?
www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1141.0.html

Anyway, one of the things I do when I see a history factoid that interests me is to see what books I can find about it, and thought it might be a fun to have a thread where people post if they've found a book that correlates in some way to the day's history! Fun for me, anyway. 

Events can be large or small....today, there's the anniversary of a major event. 

Today is the 45th anniversary of the Apollo Moon landing, so I found some well regarded books that deal with Armstrong and/or the moon landing! Feel free to share your own picks about this or other things that happened today. I love finding new books and new subjects to learn about!

The first one was the basis for the movie _Apollo 13_ by Ron Howard, but as it's a memoir of Gene Kranz, it covers much more than that. I have it in my library to read....

  

Any other books about Neil Armstrong, the space program or other events that occurred today that you can recommend?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

July 21, 1861 -- First Battle of Bull Run (Manassas) First major battle of the Civil War. The hoi poloi from DC made it a day trip and went to watch expecting the war to be over by the end of the day. Turns out it was just the beginning.

I'll let Betsy -- or maybe the Hooded Claw -- share some good Civil War books . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, you're at camp--we'll let you get off with not completely playing the game!


Here's one, by a very popular author--hubby likes his books.



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, you're at camp--we'll let you get off with not completely playing the game!
> 
> 
> Betsy


Exactly!  

I know there are the Civil War books by the Shaara's -- but I think those mostly focus on Gettysburg.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And of course, KB Member Jeff Hepple wrote the "Johnny Comes Marching Home" series about the Civil War:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And of course, KB Member Jeff Hepple wrote the "Johnny Comes Marching Home" series about the Civil War:


<gibbs slap>

I knew there was some reason niggling at my brain why I picked that particular even to to highlight!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Also on This Day

Lead Story
The First Battle of Bull Run, 1861 
American Revolution
Battle of Brewster Island, 1775 
Automotive
Germany passes controversial "Volkswagen Law", 1960 
Civil War
First Battle of Bull Run begins, 1861 
Cold War
Eisenhower presents his "Open Skies" plan, 1955 
Crime
The "Trial of the Century" draws national attention, 1925 
Disaster
Tsunami hits Alexandria, Egypt, 365 
General Interest
Monkey Trial ends, 1925 
Aswan High Dam completed, 1970 
Bombers attempt to attack London transit system, 2005 
NASA's final space shuttle mission comes to an end, 2011 
Hollywood
Final Harry Potter book released, 2007 
Literary
Ernest Hemingway is born, 1899 
Music
"Soul Makossa" is the first disco record to make the Top 40, 1973 
Old West
Wild Bill Hickok fights first western showdown, 1865 
Presidential
Former President Martin Van Buren lapses into a coma, 1862 
Sports
Pumpsie Green becomes first African-American to play for Red Sox, 1959 
Vietnam War
Johnson considers the options, 1965 
World War I
David Lloyd George delivers Mansion House speech, 1911 
World War II
Hitler to Germany: "I'm still alive.", 1944

As I am not a Civil War buff, (though I know some who most definitively are-up to and including owning their own cannon for reenactments-)I picked: NASA's final space shuttle mission comes to an end, 2011 . As we had already been to the moon before I was born, we were a space-faring culture my whole life... I was sad to see this day come.

From the Smithsonian Series:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am on the road escorting an elderly relative, so on my Fire using hotel WiFi. The two main Civil War books I'd recommend would be The Killer Angels, by Michael Shaara, a wonderful book about the battle of Gettysburg, written as if it were a historical novel, and Battle Cry of Freedom, a very readable and insightful nonfiction account of the whole war by James B McPherson. Some kind person may want to put up links, but I've got to go downstairs and get breakfast!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are links to the books THC mentioned. (The second one is a three book set with Michael Shaara's Killer Angels and his son's books on the Civil War, too.) Hubby read Killer Angels and really liked it.

  

BT--you're soooo young. 

Ooh, I see something I can add for today from BT's list! Back in a bit.

EDIT: Changed my mind and got something different, as, like Ken Burns, the history of race in America fascinates me and I think it's part of almost all the stories one can tell. So in honor of Pumpsie Green being the first African-American to play for the Boston Red Sox, here is one book about him and one about the Red Sox:

 

Just want to add that Pumpsie Green is a great name--and a name and story I wasn't familiar with before BT posted about it. So this thread is already doing for me what I had hoped!

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I'll play your reindeer game. Today in history, the Train Robber Sam Bass was born in Indiana in 1851. Also today, July 21st, 1878, he died in Round Rock, TX after being shot by Texas Rangers, on his 27th birthday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Ok, I'll play your reindeer game. Today in history, the Train Robber Sam Bass was born in Indiana in 1851. Also today, July 21st, 1878, he died in Round Rock, TX after being shot by Texas Rangers, on his 27th birthday.


Cool! I've added it to my wish list...burned up my AGC credit, should have another one soon, I might very well pick it up!


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Also on This Day
> 
> Civil War
> First Battle of Bull Run begins, 1861
> ...


In honor of these three, here are some books to help commemorate today:
 3 volume set on the Civil War by Shelby Foote. Ken Burns used some of his material and he was in Burns' documentary on the Civil War





Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

New day, New list:

Lead Story
Jessica Lynch gets hero's welcome, 2003 
American Revolution
Battle of Minisink Ford, New York, 1779 
Automotive
California governor signs new auto emissions legislation, 2002 
Civil War
Battle of Atlanta continues, 1864 
Cold War
Gorbachev accepts ban on intermediate-range nuclear missiles, 1987 
Crime
Dillinger joins the Navy in an attempt to avoid prosecution, 1923 
Cannibal and serial killer Jeffrey Dahmer is caught, 1991 
Disaster
Kaskaskia is inundated by flood of '93, 1993 
General Interest
The Preparedness Day bombing, 1916 
Wiley Post flies solo around the world, 1933 
Dillinger gunned down, 1934 
Qusay and Uday Hussein killed, 2003 
Hollywood
March of the Penguins debuts, 2005 
Literary
The Merchant of Venice is entered on the Stationers' Register, 1598 
Music
Elvis Costello's debut album, My Aim Is True, is released, 1977 
Old West
Alexander Mackenzie reaches the Pacific Ocean, 1793 
Presidential
Lincoln tells his cabinet about Emancipation Proclamation, 1862 
Sports
Greg LeMond wins second Tour De France, 1990 
Vietnam War
Taylor and Clifford begin tour of the Pacific region, 1967 
North Vietnamese condemn Honolulu Conference, 1968 
World War I
Preparedness Day bombing in San Francisco, 1916 
World War II
Deportations from Warsaw ghetto to Treblinka begin, 1942

as San Fran is near and dear to me, I give you: 

Fremont Older and the 1916 San Francisco Bombing: A Tireless Crusade for Justice


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Two selections about the Vietnam War:




Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

From a Texas History site:



> July 22, 1944
> 
> On this day in 1944, Lawrence Aaron Nixon walked into the same El Paso polling place that had denied him his ballot twenty years before and voted in a Democratic primary. The black physician and voting rights advocate was born in Marshall, Texas, in 1884. He began medical practice in Cameron in Milam County. The lynching of a black man in Cameron in 1909 influenced Nixon to become a civil-rights advocate. In December of that year he moved to El Paso, where he established a successful medical practice, helped organize a Methodist congregation, voted in Democratic primary and general elections, and in 1910 helped to organize the local chapter of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. In 1923 the Texas legislature passed a law prohibiting blacks from voting in Democratic primaries. On July 26, 1924, with the sponsorship of the NAACP, Nixon took his poll-tax receipt to a Democratic primary polling place and was refused a ballot. Thus began a twenty-year struggle in which Nixon and his El Paso attorney, Fred C. Knollenberg, twice carried their case to the United States Supreme Court. It was not until the decision in _Smith v. Allwright _ended the white primary that the way was cleared, allowing Dr. Nixon to finally caste his primary ballot in El Paso.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> From a Texas History site:


Cool! Love that you got a Texas "on this day site!" That's the spirit! Use a local list like Geoff did, BT's list (thanks for posting it) or our own list. Or be creative--link it to your own personal "on this day" history!

Here's the Kindle version, G--you have the paperback version.



Lots of books to check out today, and history to read about.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So many things...I may be back with more on other topics, but deckard's post reminded me of my favorite "soldier" author, Jim Webb:

Nonfiction (bought this in Dec 2008, making it one of the first dozens  of books I bought for my shiny new Kindle):
 
Fiction:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, on our recent trip to the Midwest, we visted the EAA (Experimental Aircraft Association) Museum in Oshkosh, WI--well worth a visit--and they had a display about Wiley Post, so I thought I'd add these:



www.eaa.org/en/airventure/eaa-airventure-news-and-multimedia/eaa-airventure-news/eaa-airventure-oshkosh/2014-05-01-worlds-only-flying-lockheed-vega-coming-to-oshkosh

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiley_Post

In 1930 the record for flying around the world was not held by a fixed-wing aircraft, but by the Graf Zeppelin, piloted by Hugo Eckener in 1929 with a time of 21 days. On June 23, 1931, Post and his navigator, Harold Gatty, left Roosevelt Field on Long Island, New York in the Winnie Mae with a flight plan that would take them around the world, stopping at Harbour Grace, Flintshire, Hanover twice, Berlin, Moscow, Novosibirsk, Irkutsk, Blagoveshchensk, Khabarovsk, Nome where his propeller had to be repaired, Fairbanks where the propeller was replaced, Edmonton, and Cleveland before returning to Roosevelt Field. They arrived back on July 1, after traveling 15,474 miles (24,903 km) in the record time of 8 days and 15 hours and 51 minutes. The reception they received rivaled Charles Lindbergh's everywhere they went. They had lunch at the White House on July 6, rode in a ticker-tape parade the next day in New York City, and were honored at a banquet given by the Aeronautical Chamber of Commerce of America at the Hotel Astor. After the flight, Post acquired the Winnie Mae from F.C. Hall, and he and Gatty published an account of their journey titled, Around the World in Eight Days, with an introduction by Will Rogers.

First solo pilot After the record-setting flight, Post wanted to open his own aeronautical school, but could not raise enough financial support because of doubts many had about his rural background and limited formal education. Motivated by his detractors, Post decided to attempt a solo flight around the world and to break his previous speed record. Over the next year, Post improved his aircraft by installing an autopilot device and a radio direction finder that were in their final stages of development by the Sperry Gyroscope Company and the United States Army. In 1933, he repeated his flight around the world, this time using the auto-pilot and compass in place of his navigator and becoming the first to accomplish the feat alone. He departed from Floyd Bennett Field and continued on to Berlin where repairs were attempted to his autopilot, stopped at Königsberg to replace some forgotten maps, Moscow for more repairs to his autopilot, Novosibirsk, Irkutsk for final repairs to the autopilot, Rukhlovo, Khabarovsk, Flat where his propeller had to be replaced, Fairbanks, Edmonton, and back to Floyd Bennett Field. Fifty thousand people greeted him on his return on July 22 after 7 days, 18 hours, 49 minutes[2][3] - 21 hours less than his previous record, and he was given a second ticker-tape parade in New York.[4][/quote]

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

July 22:

1686 -- Albany, New York is formally chartered as a municipality by Governor Thomas Dongan.
1796 -- Surveyors of the Connecticut Land Company name an area in Ohio "Cleveland" after Gen. Moses Cleaveland, the superintendent of the surveying party.

Roger Zelazny, who was born in the greater Cleveland area, wrote _D*mnation Alley_, which in the film adaptation has the protagonists trying to reach Alabany NY (though in the novel they are trying to get to Boston).



Okay, perhaps a bit of a stretch to mention my favorite author (and not his greatest work, but still interesting)? 

PS: For the record, KBoards automagically censored the book title. I did not put that asterisk in there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the kind of creativity that will make the game so much fun! Woohoo, thanks, I've added it to my Wish List....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And of course, KB Member Jeff Hepple wrote the "Johnny Comes Marching Home" series about the Civil War:


Jeff's books were my first thought.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

From Geoff's daily tidbits in the birthday thread:

1587 -- A second group of English settlers arrives on Roanoke Island off North Carolina to re-establish the deserted colony.

The Kindle book is a little pricey, but I read this book when one of my kids borrowed it from the library to research some school report. Fascinating book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't one of our KB'ers write a book about Roanoke? Or maybe that was Jamestown. Absolutely can't think of the name. I lose.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Speaking of Wiley Post, he was flying the plane when he and Oklahoma favorite son Will Rogers were killed in a plane crash near Barrow, Alaska in (I think) 1935. I don't have a book on the subject to offer though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Speaking of Wiley Post, he was flying the plane when he and Oklahoma favorite son Will Rogers were killed in a plane crash near Barrow, Alaska in (I think) 1935. I don't have a book on the subject to offer though!


Yes, that was mentioned in the display at the EAA Museum! There are books, but not on Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Didn't one of our KB'ers write a book about Roanoke? Or maybe that was Jamestown. Absolutely can't think of the name. I lose.


Yes....I was trying to remember. Paul something? Off to do a search...

EDIT: Paul Clayton. Here's the book:



I win. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Found it!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

July 23, 1599 - Caravaggio's 1st public commission for paintings.



"Gabriel Allon, art restorer and occasional spy, searches for a stolen masterpiece by Caravaggio in #1 New York Times bestselling author Daniel Silva's latest action-packed tale of high stakes international intrigue."

Am I stretching the history of the day too much? This latest Daniel Silva is in my tbr pile and I haven't read a bad book in this series yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> July 23, 1599 - Caravaggio's 1st public commission for paintings.
> 
> Am I stretching the history of the day too much? This latest Daniel Silva is in my tbr pile and I haven't read a bad book in this series yet.


No, not at all! Perfect--it's the "game" part of it! (EDIT: I picked up the first in the series based on your comment...it was within my price threshold.)



Here's mine. I couldn't resist this, even though it's not available on Kindle. (There are some very good used copies for under $2 plus shipping, however....)

On this date in 1829, William Austin Burt patented the "Typographer," the precursor to the typewriter.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Austin_Burt



Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Lead Story
Miss America resigns, 1984 
American Revolution
Connecticut Patriot Roger Sherman dies, 1793 
Automotive
Honda produces 6 millionth Civic in North America, 2007 
Civil War
Halleck takes command of the Union army, 1862 
Cold War
An accord on Laos is reached, 1962 
Crime
Black Bart strikes again, 1878 
A string of mysterious deaths surrounds a Nebraska woman, 1918 
Disaster
Legionnaires gather in Philly, 1976 
General Interest
Military seizes power in Egypt, 1952 
The 12th Street riot, 1967 
Hollywood
Actor and two children killed on Twilight Zone set, 1982 
Literary
Raymond Chandler is born, 1888 
Music
Guns N' Roses make popular breakthrough with "Sweet Child O' Mine", 1988 
Old West
Montana rancher Conrad Kohrs dies, 1920 
Presidential
Former President Ulysses S. Grant dies, 1885 
Sports
U.S. women take home gymnastics gold, 1996 
Vietnam War
Taylor and Khanh have "heated" discussions in Saigon, 1964 
Johnson urged to declare a state of national emergency, 1965 
World War I
Austria-Hungary issues ultimatum to Serbia, 1914 
World War II
Petain, leader of the Vichy government, dies, 1951

_______
I'm choosing one of the Crime leads: Jul 23, 1918:
A string of mysterious deaths surrounds a Nebraska woman
Della Sorenson kills the first of her seven victims in rural Nebraska by poisoning her sister-in-law's infant daughter, Viola Cooper. Over the next seven years, friends, relatives, and acquaintances of Sorenson repeatedly died under mysterious circumstances before anyone finally realized that it had to be more than a coincidence.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

At 12:51 EDT, Apollo 11, the U.S. spacecraft that had taken the first astronauts to the surface of the moon, safely returns to Earth.
From that first moon landing, to the last...


The Last Man on the Moon: Astronaut Eugene Cernan and America's Race in Space
That "Geno" Cernan was commander of Apollo 17, the final manned moon mission, was a fitting conclusion to a flying career that included two previous stints in space (Gemini 9 and Apollo 10).

rather than a whole list, I give you a website I found last night that has far more information on daily happenings in history than would be right to put here.
http://www.historyorb.com/day/july/24


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I did an oops.. Betsy posted that book in her first post, relating it to the first landing...
so changing mine:
1411 - Battle of Harlaw, one of the bloodiest battles in Scotland, takes place.
I offer up:


As all of the books about the Battle of Harlaw are BOOKS, not Kindle books.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Alexandre Dumas (the elder) was born 24 July 1802. Here is just a random sampling of the many editions of _The Count of Monte Cristo_:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I'm just getting to this today--it's been a busy day.

I see that this is the day in 1911 that Hiram "discovered" Machu Picchu and found this book which sounds really good:



It's in my top price tier that I don't buy from very often...but I think I can't resist.

Nog, gonna look through the editions and pick one. I want to read more classics this year, having gone through Pride & Prejudice and enjoyed it.

BT--that looks good. I wonder if our resident Scottish history expert, JRTomlin, has read it? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> ok.. I did an oops.. Betsy posted that book in her first post, relating it to the first landing...


Actually, I had three other books? 

OK, one app I have for "this day in history" says that on this date in 1897, Jack London sailed for the Klondike Gold Rush...but Wikipedia says is was July 12.  Since I already had the books picked out before I looked at Wikipedia, I'm going with it.  Maybe my app uses the Julian calendar or something.

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_London#Gold_rush_and_first_success

Here's a collection of all his works and a well reviewed bio:
 

And here's a book ($0.99) of just the short story inspired by his time in the gold fields, _To Build a Fire_. I have this one--I like it as it has both versions of the short story--one written in 1902 and one in 1908 as well as photos of the period. Hubby and I went to Gold Rush country in Alaska in 1995...amazing.



Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

On July 25th 1866, US Grant was named the first General of the Army.



Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> On July 25th 1866, US Grant was named the first General of the Army.
> 
> 
> 
> Deckard


I saw that as one of today's "happenings," too! That book looks good. Adding it to my wish list. 

Grant ended up very broke, and, as he was failing, wrote his memoirs to raise money for his family. We've visited the cabin in the woods in NY State where he wrote them. It's on the grounds of a psychiatric institute or prison--can't remember which--and our car had to be inspected to drive onto the grounds.  (Hubby says it was prison.)

 $0.99


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1797 - Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).

This one's FREE:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> 1797 - Horatio Nelson loses more than 300 men and his right arm during the failed conquest attempt of Tenerife (Spain).
> 
> This one's FREE:


Thanks, grabbed it. We've been to Trafalgar Square in London but didn't know much about Lord Nelson.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, from today's list http://www.historyorb.com/today/
Wow sooo many good choices to pick today... I keep going down the list finding more and more I want to read about....

1267 - Inquistion forms in Rome under pope Clement IV
 is just $0.99..8 reviews, 7 of which are 4 or 5 star, and the only 2 star review is this 


> This review is from: A History of the Inquisition of the Middle Ages (Complete - Volume 1, 2 and 3) (Kindle Edition)
> I selected this book because I felt the actual history of the Inquisition during the Middle Ages was something I had only limited knowledge of. Little did I realize I was going to be immersing myself into a moment to moment history covering 600 years, written in the late 19th Century. Henry Charles Lea certainly did his research and memorialized the details of the subject, to the point where even an inveterate reader of history such as I consider myself cries out in pain.
> 
> Before subjecting yourself the the torture I am still putting myself through, I suggest you look elsewhere for a history of the period. I doubt that I will ever complete this three volume history.


I'm adding a second choice, and you don't know how difficult this narrowing down was for me.. 
1948 - "Babe Ruth Story" premieres, Babe Ruth's last public appearance

This book is $9.99 (Free with KU) 4.5/5 star average over 85 reviews..and it turns out,... I own it already! Time to pull it up out of the TBR...


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

On this date in 1917, J. Edgar Hoover got a job in the Department of Justice


Also, on this date in 1267, the Inquisition formed in Rome under Clement IV-----so it was tempting to link this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt0Y39eMvpI
but it isn't Kindle-related!

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, BT, I'm going to add the Babe Ruth book to my KU wishlist...reading the Red Sox book I linked to earlier in this thread. Guess the rest of July is going to be Baseball Month.

Deckard, I'm afraid to look at the video! EDIT: Ahhh, Monty Python. 

EDIT2: There is this, though it's a bit pricy for my taste. 



Today, in 1949, was the first flight of the first commercial jet, the DeHavilland Comet. The Comet was also the first jet to come apart midair. Not on the first flight, however.

Found this book:



$4.38 or free with KU. Probably not a good one to read if you're getting ready to fly. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, it was in today's paper that Bel Kaufman, the author of "Up the Down Staircase," died (though it didn't happen today--it happened July 25). Free in Kindle Unlimited:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We can reprise some Civil War titles: It was on this day in 1861 that General McClellan took over command of the Army of the Potomac.  It happened at Prospect Hall in Frederick Maryland -- which later became a high school.  MY high school.  There was always a 'field trip' during the American History class when we got to that point -- walk down the hill to the historical marker that points back UP the hill to the mansion building. Didn't even need permission slips.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And your book, missy? You're not at camp any more.... 

mcclellan civil war

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No . . . . but I have a pile on my desk of things to deal with that I've been putting off.

Let's go with this one:



Or, by extending the connection,  which talks about the mansion at Prospect Hall (among other things) and the ghost that lives there . . . .though it's nothing to do with McClellan as far as I recall. (That's not a kindle book, btw.)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

"Catherine "Cat" Bauer (born July 27, 1955 in Greenville, South Carolina) is the award-winning author of contemporary novels featuring the young protagonist, Harley Columba, and is known for her unique and honest voice. Publishers Weekly said, "Bauer creates a witty and resilient narrator in...Harley Columba... Readers will be rooting for this sympathetic heroine." In the Thomson Gale biography, the authors noted that: "Readers and reviewers often found the strength of Bauer's novel in the authentic voice of its heroine, Harley.[1] Patricia Morrow, for example, in Voice of Youth Advocates (VOYA), remarked that 'Harley's voice is true to the experience of many young people,' and that 'Although the outcomes are not unexpected, they do not follow any formulas.'"

I found this American Novelist on a Today in History birthday list. Here is one of her YA books on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No . . . . but I have a pile on my desk of things to deal with that I've been putting off.


 Hey, I gave you a search link! 

Good book game entries, thanks!

Chris--that looks really good. Love YA books, I'm still a young adult at heart, and I'm not familiar with that author.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, I gave you a search link!
> 
> Good book game entries, thanks!
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard of her either, Betsy. That particular book has some pretty fantastic reviews.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

On July 27, 1880 the Battle of Maiwand took place in Afghanistan. It was in this battle that Dr. Watson, Sherlock Holmes' companion, was wounded, as mentioned in A Study in Scarlet.



It's amazing what I am learning about history from this discussion!

Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1940 - Bugs Bunny debuts in "Wild Hare"
 $3.49


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> On July 27, 1880 the Battle of Maiwand took place in Afghanistan. It was in this battle that Dr. Watson, Sherlock Holmes' companion, was wounded, as mentioned in A Study in Scarlet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touche! EXCELLENT connection!

(Are there prizes? If so, Deckard should get one.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, excellent connection!  This is definitely in the spirit of the game.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Another historical birthdate for a much-loved author today, Beatrix Potter, in 1866. Everyone should read these at least once!



Several biographies are available as well, here's one:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

John Wayne's "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" debuted 65 years ago today.
John Wayne has to deal with a problem on the reservation following the defeat of Custer at the Battle of Little Big Horn, I am going to link

$7.99/ Free KU... and 174/197 4 star or above reviews


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

On July 28, 1951, Disney released "Alice in Wonderland."



Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah...Alice in Wonderland. I _think_ I have that on Kindle...I'll have to check!

Picked up the Beatrice Potter--great buy at $0.99.

On this date in 1864, Confederate spy Belle Boyd was arrested in Washington, DC. I picked up a book about Belle Boyd ages ago...here's a Kindle version.



Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today in history is the 41st anniversary of riots protesting the death of of a 12yo Santos Rodriguez by Dallas police. This is significant in that it's the first time the Latino population of the city organized in protest and forever changed the political dynamics of the city.


The Hidden 1970s: Histories of Radicalism


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . . lots of the things I'm seeing for today are kind of downers.  Charles and Diana married -- but we know how that ended.  Vincent Van Gogh killed himself. 

But! I did discover that on this day in 1958, Eisenhower authorized NASA:  No clue if the book is any good.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

July 29, 1907--Sir Robert Baden-Powell forms the Boy Scouts in England


Deckard


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On this day in 1945, a Japanese submarine sank the USS Indianapolis with great loss of life. Which led to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9S41Kplsbs

Or, if the embedding works, this:






And as you have probably guessed, that leads to this Kindle book:


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

<3 Jaws!

Sadly I do not love it $10 worth for a 40 year old book. 
Once finals are over next week, I will watch the movie again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I found this today, 1898 - Will Kellogg invents Corn Flakes

And I really really wanted to Find a Kindle books for this movie:
 But Alas, my hopes were dashed...

So I will go with 
1907 - Starting today, the French bombard Casablanca and land troops to occupy the Atlantic-coast region of Morocco after attacks on foreigners


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

July 30, 1974, Nixon released the supoenaed White House tapes to the special Watergate prosecutor. The same day, the House Judiciary Committee voted a third article of impeachment against him ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I found this today, 1898 - Will Kellogg invents Corn Flakes
> 
> And I really really wanted to Find a Kindle books for this movie:
> But Alas, my hopes were dashed...


The only cereal I know anything about is Rice Krispies ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I found this today, 1898 - Will Kellogg invents Corn Flakes
> 
> And I really really wanted to Find a Kindle books for this movie:
> But Alas, my hopes were dashed...





Geoffrey said:


> The only cereal I know anything about is Rice Krispies ....


 Geoffrey.

Y'all, not even a challenge!  _Serial Mom_ was written and directed by John Waters. I heard him interviewed on NPR last month about his latest book:



And I love the connection of Corn Flakes to Serial Mom, LOL!



> So I will go with
> 1907 - Starting today, the French bombard Casablanca and land troops to occupy the Atlantic-coast region of Morocco after attacks on foreigners


Ooh, that looks good. Every year I give my brother a book and a video (now DVD) that go together. I gave him this very good book in 1992 about the making of Casablanca:


Sadly, not available on Kindle.



Geoffrey said:


> July 30, 1974, Nixon released the supoenaed White House tapes to the special Watergate prosecutor. The same day, the House Judiciary Committee voted a third article of impeachment against him ....


My mother was glued to the TV that whole summer of the hearings...

Off to get my day's entry!


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

July 30, 1839, slaves onboard the ship Amistad rebel and take over the ship


Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Deckard! I knew about the movie, but hadn't seen the book. I've wishlisted it...

Here's mine. On this date in 1954, Elvis Presley made his first public performance. One fiction and two non-fiction about Elvis. All well reviewed, but I haven't read any of them.

  

For some reason, I'm compelled to watch an Elvis Presley movie now....wonder what's on Amazon Prime Instant Video. 

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

OK, I want to change. Since we are on a book forum......

On this date in 1935, the first Penguin book was published. And paperback book publishing started.


And appropriately enough, it's a paperback book!

Deckard


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Emily Bronte's Birthday (181



Wuthering Heights (Penguin Classics)

Which ties in with Deckard's observation that it's the date of the first Penguin book was published. Though, I don't think this is it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> OK, I want to change. Since we are on a book forum......
> 
> On this date in 1935, the first Penguin book was published. And paperback book publishing started.
> 
> ...


Fun! And not a problem, enter as many times as you like!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> The only cereal I know anything about is Rice Krispies ....


You know of course, that when Snap was murdered on Monday, Crackle was found dead on Tuesday, and Pop mysteriously disappeared on Wednesday, local police called in the both the US Department of Agriculture and the FBI, since they obviously had a cereal killer on their hands....


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fun! And not a problem, enter as many times as you like!
> 
> Betsy


Please don't tempt me.

*Need to stay focused at work!*

Deckard


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You know of course, that when Snap was murdered on Monday, Crackle was found dead on Tuesday, and Pop mysteriously disappeared on Wednesday, local police called in the both the US Department of Agriculture and the FBI, since they obviously had a cereal killer on their hands....


Hood,

I love this. Cereal killer.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> OK, I want to change. Since we are on a book forum......
> 
> On this date in 1935, the first Penguin book was published. And paperback book publishing started.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Emily Bronte's Birthday (181
> 
> Wuthering Heights (Penguin Classics)
> 
> Which ties in with Deckard's observation that it's the date of the first Penguin book was published. Though, I don't think this is it.


OK, you made me wonder what the first Penguin book published was. Actually ten books were published the first date of the imprint. A couple are not in print any longer, but a surprising number are and seven are available in Kindle format (two versions of _The Unpleasantness in the Bellona Club_ by Dorothy L. Sayers are shown because one (red cover) is in KU and the other (gray cover) isn't but is cheaper):

www.penguin.com/penguin-history/ treasures.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/The-first-ten-Penguin-books

       

A Farewell to Arms
Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club (KU version)
Unpleasantness at the Bellona Club (cheaper version)
The Mysterious Affair at Styles
Poets Pub
Twenty-five
Gone to Earth
Carnival

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> You know of course, that when Snap was murdered on Monday, Crackle was found dead on Tuesday, and Pop mysteriously disappeared on Wednesday, local police called in the both the US Department of Agriculture and the FBI, since they obviously had a cereal killer on their hands....


Oh, so, so, bad!  You are penalized.

Yellow flag for punning...

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, so, so, bad!  You are penalized.
> 
> Yellow flag for punning...
> 
> Betsy


Stick him in The Penal Colony


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

1492 -- The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's Harry Potter's Birthday! !!!    

      

Also, JK Rowling's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's Harry Potter's Birthday! !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, JK Rowling's.


I shoulda known you would post this....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> 1492 -- The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.


Thanks for posting this, Chris. I've been to the Alhambra (beautiful! but watch out for pickpockets) and also to many of the cathedrals in Spain that had a side chapel dedicated for the use of Jews who publicly converted to Catholicism to avoid the Inquisition but retained their private faith.

EDIT: I should add that Chris's book is Washington Irving's _Tales of the Alhambra_ which is probably partly responsible for the Alhambra be a tourist destination since it's publication in 1832. And it's only $0.99! Great choice.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. Here's another. Today is the feast of St. Ignatius Loyola, founder of the Jesuit Order of Catholic Priests.

Fr. James Martin, official chaplain of the Colbert Report, is a Jesuit and has written some good books.


I'm reading this one now; his point is that humor is integral to a healthy spiritual life.

And I also enjoyed  which is about his pilgrimage to the Holy Land. He ties his travelogue to specific bible stories.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

July 31, 1966 people in Alabama burned Beatles records, books, and pictures because of John Lennon's remarks of the Beatles being more popular than Jesus.


Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> 1492 -- The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.


By sad coincidence, this is also the day that Hitler asked for "the final solution."



> On July 31st, 1941 Holocaust: under instructions from Adolf Hitler, Nazi official Hermann Goering, orders SS General Reinhard Heydrich to 'submit to me as soon as possible a general plan of the administrative material and financial measures necessary for carrying out the desired final solution of the Jewish question.' This event is courtesy of: todayhistory.net




Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1987 - Guns & Roses song "Appetite for Destruction" is released

From Steven Adler, the original drummer for Guns N' Roses, comes My Appetite for Destruction, the inside story of GNR. Offering a different perspective from the bestselling Slash, Adler chronicles his life with the band, and own intense struggle with addiction, as seen on Dr. Drew's Celebrity Rehab and Sober House.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Because I'm not just about Texas History, today is the 124th anniversary of the death of Vincent van Gogh.



Meanwhile, in Texas History, in 1817, the Pirate Jean Lafitte consolidated his control of Galveston island when Louis Michel Aury resigned his Mexican commission as governor of the Island.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Because I'm not just about Texas History, today is the 124th anniversary of the death of Vincent van Gogh.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, in Texas History, in 1817, the Pirate Jean Lafitte consolidated his control of Galveston island when Louis Michel Aury resigned his Mexican commission as governor of the Island.


Ooooh, portable Van Gogh. Must. Have. This. 

Here's one of my all-time favorite books--own the Kindle version--and it's set in Galveston:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Because I'm not just about Texas History, today is the 124th anniversary of the death of Vincent van Gogh.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ooooh, portable Van Gogh. Must. Have. This.


Well, sure. But I bet this one isn't included:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today in Texas History is the 48th anniversary of the University of Texas Massacre



Meanwhile, today is also the 33rd anniversary of the start-up of that upstart new TV station, MTV






or, if the embed doesn't work for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwuy4hHO3YQ

_Added direct link as embed no longer works for some; for example iPad users . --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Geoffrey...I'm young enough (I don't get to say that often) that I don't recall that. Wonder if hubby does? When he gets up, I'll ask. Even with the differences in coverage between 1966 and today, I would think that was a national story. (EDIT: He remembered it well--gave me details before I said much.)

There were so many today that I could have picked...but I went with just two. My first, is that this is the day, in 1936, that the XI Olympiad opened in Berlin. Which allows me to pick one of my best books ever, _Unbroken_ by Laura Hillenbrand. Louis Zamperini competed in the Berlin Olympics before WWII and his epic journey began.



My interest in my next pick was piqued by this cryptic comment in my Today in History app:

*On August 1st, 1774: The element oxygen is discovered for the third (and last) time.*

What? Did they keep losing it?  (EDIT: Apparently several people "discovered" it.)

So I picked this one..._Periodic Tales: A Cultural History of the Elements, from Arsenic to Zinc. _



This looks quite good and has gone on my Wish List.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Birthday of Francis Scott Key, 1779.



This is a book of his poems. You probably know what his most famous one is.* 

The image on the front is of his statue in Mount Olivet Cemetery in Frederick, MD where he's buried. I'm going up to Frederick today, I should visit. The cemetery was another cheap field trip for the children of Frederick County Schools. 

*


Spoiler



If you're not American you may not know that he is the author of _The Star Spangled Banner_, the US national anthem. He takes no credit for the tune, I understand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wasn't the tune an old drinking song? Or is that just myth? Or am I confusing it with something else?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wasn't the tune an old drinking song? Or is that just myth? Or am I confusing it with something else?
> 
> Betsy


Kinda. From Wikipedia:

"The Anacreontic Song", also known by its incipit "To Anacreon In Heaven", was the official song of the Anacreontic Society, an 18th-century gentlemen's club of amateur musicians in London. 

The original lyrics are, as we would say, 'not safe for work' -- albeit in an 18th century style -- so the song became popular in even not-a-gentleman's clubs.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Kinda. From Wikipedia:
> 
> "The Anacreontic Song", also known by its incipit "To Anacreon In Heaven", was the official song of the Anacreontic Society, an 18th-century gentlemen's club of amateur musicians in London.
> 
> The original lyrics are, as we would say, 'not safe for work' -- albeit in an 18th century style -- so the song became popular in even not-a-gentleman's clubs.


Beat me to it. I was going to say that according to the undoubted authority of all things historical, Drunk History (NSFW but so worth it), it is a drinking song ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Today in Texas History is the 48th anniversary of the University of Texas Massacre


One of my favorite musicians, Harry Chapin, wrote a song about this event which he used to title an album, "Sniper and Other Love Songs." The song is written from the viewpoint of the shooter, and is suitably creepy and sad.

For some reason I can't get it show up with the link-maker, even if I choose Music as the category, but here is a link:



_Fixed. Use "all," Claw. --Betsy_


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 1st 1794, the whiskey rebellion starts in Pennsylvania

In honor of this date, I give you two selections:
 

Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1944 - Anne Frank's last diary entry; 3 days later she is arrested

And it's under $4.

THen as a go-along I am adding

After Auschwitz: A Story of Heartbreak and Survival by the Stepsister of Anne Frank


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

deckard said:


> August 1st 1794, the whiskey rebellion starts in Pennsylvania
> 
> In honor of this date, I give you two selections:
> 
> ...


Also related to the Whiskey Rebellion, but in historical fiction form. I think this book may have been one of the free offerings in the early days of Kindle because I got it in December 2008. I gave it 4 stars in my personal review notes!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Also related to the Whiskey Rebellion, but in historical fiction form. I think this book may have been one of the free offerings in the early days of Kindle because I got it in December 2008. I gave it 4 stars in my personal review notes!


Yes, it was! We even did a Book Klub on it; one of the first ones. I too rate it at 4 stars.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

1865 - Lewis Carroll publishes "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland"



Of course this is just one of a zillion options. I honestly did not realize Alice was first published in 1865. Amazing that the story is still captivating 149 years later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John Tyndall was born in 1820. He's a British physicist and is the first person to answer the question, "Why is the Sky Blue?"


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

In 1873, the first trial run of cable cars in San Francisco occurred on Clay Street.

When I hear San Francisco I can think of many things: cable cars, Telegraph Hill, good food, and the people that make the city what it is. I also think of Jack London, raised in the Bay area, and spent most of his life in and around there; a favorite of mine growing up and reading his adventure stories.

Here are two selections that celebrate San Francisco:
 

Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today in Texas History, the famous Judge Roy Bean received his commission as Justice of the Peace in 1882 and went on to become known as the 'Law West of the Pecos'.

  

Also in parts of the world that aren't Texas, in 1776, the enlarged copy of the Declaration of Independence - the version we've all come to know as *THE* version - was signed by two of my uncles and the rest of the Continental Congress ...


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 3, 1921---8 Chicago White Sox players accused of throwing the 1919 World Series were acquitted in their trial.

Newly appointed Commissioner of baseball Kenesaw Mountain Landis placed the players on the ineligible list, ending their playing careers. Shoeless Joe Jackson, arguably one of the best players in baseball history, was one of those players. Rumor has it he continued to play under assumed name in semi-pro ball after his ban.



Trying to keep the baseball theme going.

Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

8 - Roman Empire general Tiberius defeats Dalmatians on the river Bathinus.


and on a lighter note..


I have this link in my main bar and love reading it every day, there is a TON of information
http://www.historyorb.com/today/events.php
178 historical events today, 210 famous birthdays, 103 famous deaths
And many of them are linked to articles to read about the people or locations.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

August 3, 1980, a tropical storm was upgraded to Hurricane Allen. Allen hit the Yucatan and then landed on the southern coast of Texas (You knew I was coming to Texas) and in the process helped to end the Heat Wave of 1980 - at least in TX - which remains the single strongest heatwave in modern US history followed only by the heatwave of 2011.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1181 - Supernova seen in Cassiopia



This is a bit out of my normal price range at $31.99. but I did read through the whole "Look inside" feature and it was interesting to me. so I wishlisted it to get "someday".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In 2001 on this day Pierce Brosnan married Keely Smith. (His first wife died of cancer maybe 10 years earlier; they'd been married 17 years.) Mr Brosnan is, of course, _James Bond_. (Possibly my favorite bond, but then, I always liked him in _Remington Steele_, too.)

So . . . . you know what's coming:

 Casino Royale (James Bond)

Et al.

(Couldn't find book versions of Brosnan's _Bond_ films . . . . . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aargh....been so busy in the mornings I've missed my This Day in History fix. Some good books played--I'm going to check them out!

Today is the traditional date, apparently, for the invention of Champagne in 1693:



I'll drink to that!










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> August 3, 1980, a tropical storm was upgraded to Hurricane Allen. Allen hit the Yucatan and then landed on the southern coast of Texas (You knew I was coming to Texas) and in the process helped to end the Heat Wave of 1980 - at least in TX - which remains the single strongest heatwave in modern US history followed only by the heatwave of 2011.


Great connections, Geoffrey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Also in parts of the world that aren't Texas, in 1776, the enlarged copy of the Declaration of Independence - the version we've all come to know as *THE* version - was *signed by two of my uncles* and the rest of the Continental Congress ...


You're much older than I thought, Geoffrey....


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 4, 1962---Nelson Mandela was arrested by South African police.


Also, on this date in 1964, the bodies of civil rights workers Michael Schwerner, Andrew Goodman & James E Chaney were discovered in a Mississippi dam


Deckard----who is old enough to remember both these.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

August 4 is Louis Armstrong's birthday, so in his honor:



_The Still, Small Voice of Trumpets_, by Lloyd Biggle, Jr.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

910 - The last major Viking army to raid England is defeated at the Battle of Tettenhall by the allied forces of Mercia and Wessex, led by King Edward and Earl Aethelred.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog--well played!

BT--I looked at that for the TDIH but decided it would be hard to find a book that fit. Well done!

OK, hubby is a "descendent of the Mayflower" on both sides of his family (Richard Warren and Samuel Fuller, he thinks), so I picked this one:

On August 5th, 1620: The ''Mayflower'' departs from Southampton, England on its first attempt to reach North America. (Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx)

We have the Nathaniel Philbrick book below; the other one, fiction, sounds interesting!

 

Mayflower 
The Mayflower Murders

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're much older than I thought, Geoffrey....


moisturize, moisturize, moisturize


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

August 5th, 1962, Marilyn Monroe was found dead in her home in Los Angeles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first one is part of the Kindle Daily Deal today. 

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 5, 1882----Standard Oil of New Jersey formed

 

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting, Deckard. Looked up some info 'cause I thought we had a book about it, but it was really about the others--Jay Gould, Cornelius Vanderbilt and the Gilded Age and Wall Street. This is the book we have, not available on Kindle:



Did find this one, from 1911, an investigative journalist (muckraker) of the time whose writings helped instigate the 1911 breakup of Standard Oil.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting, Deckard. Looked up some info 'cause I thought we had a book about it, but it was really about the others--Jay Gould, Cornelius Vanderbilt and the Gilded Age and Wall Street. This is the book we have, not available on Kindle:


I read this a number of years ago. Very interesting history of robber barons during the period of railroads.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> I read this a number of years ago. Very interesting history of robber barons during the period of railroads.
> 
> Deckard


Yes, that's why I got it for hubby, who is a railroad buff...

Highly recommend it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> moisturize, moisturize, moisturize


*snort*


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 6th in history:

1939---Franco's artillery forces fire on Madrid in Spanish Civil War


1996---A Game of Thrones is published


Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 6th, 1926, Gertrude Ederle becomes first woman to swim across the English Channel.
Also, on August 6th, 1923: Henry Sullivan swims the English Channel.

Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

So, I have two three books--one two about Trudy Ederle; they look good!
 

And second, because Velvet's mother in National Velvet had swum the channel:

The character of Velvet's mother in both the book and the movie fascinated me. She was one of the strongest, most self-aware women I'd seen in literature up to that time in my life.
(Actress Anne Revere won an Oscar for her portrayal.)

Added link to the movie on Amazon Instant Video (not Prime, apparently):


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1787 - Constitutional Convention in Philadelphia begins debate


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

6 AUG 1945, Hiroshima, Japan, first atomic bombing

I'm currently reading _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_, and am in the part describing his time at Los Alamos as a crucial member of the Manhattan Project's physics team.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> 6 AUG 1945, Hiroshima, Japan, first atomic bombing
> 
> I'm currently reading _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_, and am in the part describing his time at Los Alamos as a crucial member of the Manhattan Project's physics team.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> 6 AUG 1945, Hiroshima, Japan, first atomic bombing
> 
> I'm currently reading _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_, and am in the part describing his time at Los Alamos as a crucial member of the Manhattan Project's physics team.


Have this in paper, love it; huge Feynman Fan....

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

NogDog said:


> 6 AUG 1945, Hiroshima, Japan, first atomic bombing
> 
> I'm currently reading _Genius: The Life and Science of Richard Feynman_, and am in the part describing his time at Los Alamos as a crucial member of the Manhattan Project's physics team.


If you don't object&#8230;..

I would like to add: 
Great book.

Deckard


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


>


Geoffrey,

Great selections. Loved both books. I read both in jr. high and high school in the 60s when nuclear animation was something everyone took as ia real possibility.

Remember "duck and cover" and hiding under desks in school?

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On this day in 1782 George Washington authorizes the Purple Heart for soldiers wounded in combat.

I found this one, and it's well above my usual price, so it's going on my wish list, but it really looks good:

 
A Death in San Pietro

Learn more about the battle that the book is about here:
en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/36th_Infantry_Division_(United_States)

There is also an out-of-print book about the battle by Margaret Bourke-White, my favorite photo journalist, but even the reprint is horribly expensive and it's not available on Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I love this story. Living in a city trying desperately to be considered on the same level as New York or Paris but always controlled by wealthy business men, this is perfect:

*August 7, 1852: Alexander Cockrell buys Dallas townsite*
On this day in 1852, Alexander Cockrell paid $7,000 for the portion of the John Neely Bryan homestead that included the Dallas townsite and the Trinity River ferry concession. Bryan, a Tennessee native born in 1810, had settled at a natural ford on the east bank of the Trinity in 1841. In 1844 he persuaded J. P. Dumas to survey and plat the site of Dallas; he was also instrumental in the organizing of Dallas County in 1846 and in the choosing of Dallas as its county seat in August 1850. Cockrell, born in Kentucky in 1820, first came to Texas in 1845 and later established a claim on 640 acres in the Peters colony, about ten miles west of Dallas. He and his wife moved to Dallas in 1853 and began operating a brick business, one of several Cockrell enterprises that established the main lines of trade and development in Dallas. Cockrell replaced the toll ferry with the first bridge across the Trinity River; to protect the toll bridge, Cockrell acquired hundreds of acres of land on the river. In 1858, Cockrell was killed in a gunfight with a city marshall. Bryan died in the State Lunatic Asylum in 1877.

 

As for books, I was surprised at how many Dallas History books dealt with JFK or Bonnie and Clyde (OK, not that surprised)


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

US Court of Appeals upheld lower court ruling striking down government's attempt to ban controversial James Joyce novel Ulysses August 7, 1934



Considered a classic, I get a headache just thinking about reading it. Landmark ruling in favor of free press in the US.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> US Court of Appeals upheld lower court ruling striking down government's attempt to ban controversial James Joyce novel Ulysses August 7, 1934
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tour guide in Dublin (Joyce was a native Dubliner) told us no one has read the whole thing. He had tried. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

322 BC - Battle of Crannon between Athens and Macedon following the death of Alexander the Great.


free


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 8, 1974 Richard Nixon announces he will resign as president



I was in the Navy flying back to my ship after leave. The captain came on the intercom to announce his resignation. All that morning we had been hearing rumors and the news was saying Nixon planned on resigning. I remember this day well.

Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1579 - Cornerstone is laid for Tycho Brahe's Uraniborg observatory


1609 - Venetian senate examines Galileo Galilei's telescope.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

This is officially my favorite thread on KBoards!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1483 - Opening of the Sistine Chapel in the Vatican 


1945 - US drops 2nd atomic bomb "Fat Man" on Japan destroys part of Nagasaki


interesting personal note: My grandparents were a part of the US Occupation Forces after WWII, and while clearing out my grandparent's estate last year, I found a series of pictures of my grandfather driving various Notable visitors around Nagasaki, including one of him and Father Flannigan (of Boy's Town).


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

On August 9th:

1815---Napoleon Bonaparte sent to exile on St Helena on board British ship the Northumberland
So many choices for this. I'll select the beginning of a series about the Napoleonic Wars


1969---The Manson Family commits the Tate-LaBianca murders 


Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaargh, no fair! I was going to pick Helter Skelter because Vincent Bugliosi is from Hibbing! *pouts*



On August 9th, 1969: Members of a cult led by Charles Manson brutally murder pregnant actress Sharon Tate (wife of Roman Polanski), coffee heiress Abigail Folger, Polish actor Wojciech Frykowski, men's hairstylist Jay Sebring, and recent high-school graduate Steven Parent at 10050 Cielo Drive in Los Angeles, California. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

OK....off to pick another one.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_Walden_, by Henry David Thoreau, published in 1834

Also -- Smokey the Bear was created in 1944. Pretty sure we all had this Little Golden Book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KMA said:


> This is officially my favorite thread on KBoards!


C'mon in, KMA, the water's fine! Play a book! There are a few sources for Today In History facts within this thread, or Google is your friend!

OK, since Deckard stole Helter Skelter from me  here's another one.

On August 9th, 1902: Edward VII is crowned king of the United Kingdom. Edward VII was a famous playboy who had affairs with Lily Langtree and Sara Bernhard, reportedly. I still remember the PBS special about Lily Langtree...

Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx



EDIT: I think this must be the series I watched; I know it was a while ago!



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> 1483 - Opening of the Sistine Chapel in the Vatican
> 
> 
> 1945 - US drops 2nd atomic bomb "Fat Man" on Japan destroys part of Nagasaki
> ...


Very cool, BT! And the Sistine Chapel was my first backup pick after Helter Skelter (still pouting) because we visited it soon after it was restored--fabulous!

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaaargh, no fair! I was going to pick Helter Skelter because Vincent Bugliosi is from Hibbing! *pouts*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Betsy. I was up early and decided to chime in with 2 selection. I usually check midmorning when I am at work, a break in the workday, but today is a weekend was on the computer early.

Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My Turn - Jesse Owens received his 4th Olympic gold and the 1936 Berlin Olympiad - which was not held in Texas:



Also, Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead died in 1995:

 
(the latter has nothing to do with the former other than the Grateful Dead - the Walking Dead :-D )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> Sorry, Betsy. I was up early and decided to chime in with 2 selection. I usually check midmorning when I am at work, a break in the workday, but today is a weekend was on the computer early.
> 
> Deckard




*still pouting* LOL!

Hey, I got to learn some other stuff! It's all good.

EDIT: Once I stopped sulking and moved to pouting, I checked out your other choice--Patrick O'Brian wrote the Master & Commander books, didn't he? Good choice!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> My Turn - Jesse Owens received his 4th Olympic gold and the 1936 Berlin Olympiad - which was not held in Texas:


Are you sure?
http://www.tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/hrb26



> Also, Jerry Garcia of the Grateful Dead died in 1995:
> 
> 
> (the later has nothing to do with the former other than the Grateful Dead - the Walking Dead :-D )


Well played!


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

On August 10 1846, President Polk signed the Smithsonian Institution Act into law.

The Smithsonian's History of America in 101 Objects by Richard Kurin.

In 1993, Ruth Bader Ginsburg was sworn in as the second female justice of the Supreme Court.

Particular Passions: Ruth Bader Ginsburg (Women of Wisdom)


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

On August 10, 1921, Franklin Roosevelt came down with polio at summer home in Campobello Island, New Brunswick, Canada


Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, had company all day....better late than never, right?

We visited Campobello Island many years ago. Interesting! Good play, Deckard with the polio connection.

Welcome to the game, KMA! 

Here's mine--

August 10, 1935 : My husband Fred is born in Washington, DC. (He's much, much older than me.  Really.)



Also, there was a polio outbreak in their neighborhood growing up. He remembers it well. Four kids he knew got it; one was in an iron lung the rest of her life. Fred delivered her paper and can still remember the sound of the iron lung. Fred and his sisters couldn't go to the pools and had to take an hour long nap every day.

OK, now one that might be of broader interest.

On August 10th, 1675: The foundation stone of the Royal Greenwich Observatory in London is laid. Via Today in History http://bit.ly/9btWQx

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Observatory,_Greenwich#Greenwich_Meridian 


> The basis of longitude, the Prime Meridian, established in 1851 and adopted at an international conference in 1884, passes through the Airy transit circle of the observatory.




We visited the Royal Observatory a few years ago and may visit it again this year when we go to London. Fascinating!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ian Anderson was born in 1947. Best known as the lead singer and flutist with the band Jethro Tull, which took its name from the 17th-18th century English agricultural pioneer.

The Horse Hoeing Husbandry, 5th Edition by Jethro Tull, Aaron Brachfeld and Mary Choate


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

First, Happy Late Birthday, Fred!!

On August 11, 1921, Alex Haley was born.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, KMA!

On August 11th, 1858: First ascent of the Eiger. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx



The Eiger Sanction

I bought this^ for $1.49 on December 2, 2008, making it one of my very early Kindle purchases. Alas, it's $9.99 now. 

And the basis for a favorite early Clint Eastwood movie...

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 11, 1934---first federal prisoners arrive at Alcatraz



KMA---Good call. I was going to say Alex Haley's birthday. But I would have used this book:



Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> August 11, 1934---first federal prisoners arrive at Alcatraz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... I think I have or had the Alcatraz book in paper....will have to look. I think I bought it when we visited Alcatraz in the eighties...

And I read the _Autobiography of Malcolm X_ back in the seventies. I'm sure my parents thought I was going to be come some kind of radical. 

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I also thought of the opening of Alcatraz 80 years ago today was worth a mention in this thread. I pulled this review from telracs' a-b-c thread and had purchased and read it not long after she posted it originally. I thought it was worth the money.



telracs said:


> Letters from Alcatraz
> 
> This book has a bit of a split personality. Some of it is, as the title states, "Letters from Alcatraz." However, some of the letters, while by people who were inmates at Alcatraz at one time, were actually writing before or after their incarceration there. And some letters are to prisoners or about them, not from them. The letters give a glimpse into live of a prisoner, but only a glimpse, there is no real narrative connectivity to them. The book also contains mini-biographies of each of the convicts although again, they seem somewhat superficial. The most interesting bit of the book was the section dealing with the history of the prison, which seems to be lifted from another of the author's books. Amazon lists the book as a "large file" but unfortunately, that is because a each of the prisoners' biographies contains a photo and a number of the letters are imaged as well as transcribed. One good thing about this book is that unlike a number of non-fiction books, it actually ends around the 96% mark, and not at the 70% mark. I got the book for free back in 2012 (although amazon is now showing a publish date of 2013), and it is available for borrow on amazon prime. I just looked at the product page and it appears that the 2013 version now available has some additional letters in it. While I do not recommend this book at 7 dollars, and I won't be shelling out 10 dollars for his full history of Alcatraz, I think that I might get the longer book at some point for my monthly borrow.


I also found this short book (51 pages) that I thought looked interesting as a different take of life on Alcatraz Island.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

deckard said:


> KMA---Good call. I was going to say Alex Haley's birthday. But I would have used this book:
> 
> 
> 
> Deckard


You have a very valid point!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


>


Thanks, BT.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

BTackitt said:


>


R.I.P


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Cecile B. DeMille was born on August 12, 1881. To celebrate his giant, expensive films, I give you a $48 Kindle edition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KMA, the mind boggles at a $48 Kindle book! LOL!

On August 12th, 1833: Chicago is founded. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

This is one of my all time favorite books, and it's set in Chicago. It's a true story and there is a lot of history in it, though some of it is novelized:


And for more of a straight history, this looks good, too!



Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

12 AUG 1990: Sue, the largest and most complete Tyrannosaurus Rex skeleton found to date, was discovered by Sue Hendrickson in South Dakota.

And just to avoid the obvious book...



The Top 256 Rules of Paleontology (A flawed book, but I read it (skimming some) before this summer's vacation at the Big Horn Foundation/Wyoming Dinosaur Center)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

August 13, 1818 - the birth of Lucy Stone

"No study of women's history in the United States is complete without an account of Lucy Stone's role in the nineteenth-century drive for legal and political rights for women.This first fully documented biography of Stone describes her rapid rise to fame and power and her later attempt at an equitable mariage.

Lucy Stone was a Massachusetts newspaper editor, abolitionist, and charismatic orator for the women's rights movement in the last half of the nineteenth century. She was deeply involved in almost every reform issue of her time. Charles Sumner, Frederick Douglass, William Lloyd Garrison, Julia Ward Howe, Horace Greeley, and Louisa May Alcott counted themselves among her friends. Through her public speaking and her newspaper, the Woman's Journal, Stone became the most widely admired woman's rights spokeswoman of her era. In the nineteenth century, Lucy Stone was a household name."



A fascinating woman. The biography written by her daughter, Alice Stone Blackwell, titled Lucy Stone: Pioneer of Woman's Rights (I can't get it to come up under books with the link-maker), may be the better source for much of the information, but Speaking Out For Equality was the only Kindle book I found.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 12, 1927---The motion picture "Wings" opens. Until 2011 and "The Artist" it was the only silent movie to win an Oscar for Best Picture.



Deckard


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> KMA, the mind boggles at a $48 Kindle book! LOL!
> 
> On August 12th, 1833: Chicago is founded. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx
> 
> ...


Betsy,

I have wanted to read this for a while now. I read
 
and enjoyed it.

Must put this one on my list.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> 12 AUG 1990: Sue, the largest and most complete Tyrannosaurus Rex skeleton found to date, was discovered by Sue Hendrickson in South Dakota.
> 
> And just to avoid the obvious book...


Oh, c'mon, someone has to post it:







deckard said:


> August 12, 1927---The motion picture "Wings" opens. Until 2011 and "The Artist" it was the only silent movie to win an Oscar for Best Picture.
> 
> Deckard


Wings, I believe, was the first-ever Best Picture winner. I've seen it, well done.

Deckard--hubby has read both _In the Garden of Beasts_ and _Devil in the White City_ and thought they were both great reads but liked _Devil_ better. I highly recommend it--and also _Isaac's Storm_, which I've mentioned previously in this thread.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Everyone is to ignore the fact that I posted for August 13th today (and you have).  Really, I was just getting it in early for tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Everyone is to ignore the fact that I posted for August 13th today (and you have). Really, I was just getting it in early for tomorrow.


 I wondered! It's one I would have used....I've been meaning to comment about your book choice but I got distracted. It's on my wishlist.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wondered! It's one I would have used....I've been meaning to comment about your book choice but I got distracted. It's on my wishlist.
> 
> Betsy


Ah well, comment again tomorrow and maybe I won't feel so stoopid...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Ah well, comment again tomorrow and maybe I won't feel so stoopid...


Naah, you were just time traveling. 

Betsy


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

On August 13, 1860, Annie Oakley was born. You know what this means? Yes, it is time for the very first "This Day in History" sing-a-long!!



_Anything you can do, I can do better..._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KMA said:


> On August 13, 1860, Annie Oakley was born. You know what this means? Yes, it is time for the very first "This Day in History" sing-a-long!!
> 
> 
> 
> _Anything you can do, I can do better..._




OK, I'm going to have hubby get out our CD of Annie Get Your Gun.... Did you know Judy Garland was supposed to play Annie in the film version originally? She had recorded all the songs before getting fired in a dispute with MGM. Betty Hutton made the film version. Ethel Merman was in the Broadway play.

Here's mine:

On August 13th, 1918: Women enlist in the United States Marine Corps for the first time. Opha Mae Johnson is the first woman to enlist. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

Couldn't find a Kindle book about it, but found this:



And a history of the MC on Kindle which may or may not include Opha Mae. 



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> August 13, 1818 - the birth of Lucy Stone
> 
> "No study of women's history in the United States is complete without an account of Lucy Stone's role in the nineteenth-century drive for legal and political rights for women.This first fully documented biography of Stone describes her rapid rise to fame and power and her later attempt at an equitable mariage.
> 
> ...


Yay, Chris!

This is going on my wishlist. Love the stories of this era and the women that fought for women's rights.

One thing--to use the link-maker with a Kindle book, you need to pick "Kindle Store," not "Books." Books is for paper versions.  Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*August 13* also marks the anniversary of the death of H. G. Wells, so in honor of my time travelling yesterday , I offer:



Thanks, Betsy, I was using Books on the link-maker because the daughter's book is only available in paper, I could find it at Amazon, but couldn't find it by searching with the link-maker here.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 13, 1899, Alfred Hitchcock was born



and to watch while you read:

, 
including my personal favorite movie: Rear Window.

Enjoy

Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1792 - Revolutionaries imprison French royals including Marie Antoinette

This was Free about 5 years ago, and my mom & I both read and enjoyed it. (it's $8.69 now)


This one's highly rated (4stars over 82 reviews) and only $2.99 (free on KU)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

13 AUG 1913: First production in the UK of stainless steel by Harry Brearley.



The Stainless Steel Rat (Not sure if I've read the whole series, but if not, I've read -- and enjoyed -- most of it.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stainless steel? Who knew...

On August 14th, 1945: Japan accepts the Allied terms of surrender in World War II and the Emperor records the Imperial Rescript on Surrender (August 15 in Japan standard time).

Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

Otherwise known as V-J Day.

The famous "Kiss" was in celebration of V-J Day.










And so we have a collection:

  

The Kissing Sailor supposedly reveals the truth of who the sailor in the famous picture is. Only available in paper, as far as I could tell.

Unbroken is the amazing story of Louis Zamperini; one of my "Best Books."

The Kiss by James Patterson. Just because.

Winter Always Turns to Spring, a memoir by a Hiroshima survivor. Sounded really good....

Have a great day in history!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1457 - Oldest known exactly dated printed book (c 3 years after Gutenberg)
 

I get my dates from
http://www.historyorb.com/today/events.php For today's events.. 
http://www.historyorb.com/today/birthdays.php For birthdays
http://www.historyorb.com/today/deaths.php for deaths


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 14, 1848--the Oregon Territory was created



Deckard


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 15, 1939--- "Wizard of Oz" premieres at Grauman's Chinese Theatre, Hollywood



http://youtu.be/THbY7EL8k5w

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deckard--

last to play yesterday, first today!


EDIT:  Awwww, love the video.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today is Julia Child's 102nd birthday


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 15th, 1057: King Macbeth is killed at the Battle of Lumphanan by the forces of Mael Coluim mac Donnchada. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

There are lots of versions of MacBeth in the Kindle Store



MacBeth (annotated)

And then there's this:



MacBeth: A Novel

And finally this (there are 72 books in this series!!!):


Death of a Gossip

Starring Hamish MacBeth

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

15 AUG 1939: Thirteen Stukas dive into the ground during a disastrous air-practice at Neuhammer. There are no survivors.



_Stuka Pilot_: an amazing memoir, though some readers may not like the fact that there is no tone of apology for what Nazi Germany contrived to do during that period of history.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't believe no one has mentioned this: 45 years ago today, an arts and music festival started, on a farm near a little upstate New York town. The town was called Woodstock.

Read  or listen 

SG1 (Stargate) went to Woodstock. The Doctor should totally go to Woodstock.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Deckard--
> 
> last to play yesterday, first today!
> 
> ...


I have been on the road the past few days and logged on early this morning before leaving.

Usually I check the boards for a mid-day break at work.

I was thinking about this entry: August 15, 1863--Submarine "HL Hunley" arrives in Charleston. The Hunley is an important part of US history. And I find Naval history interesting; mostly sailing ships but Hunley especially. For a book, I would have used one of these:

 

Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned this: 45 years ago today, an arts and music festival started, on a farm near a little upstate New York town. The town was called Woodstock.
> 
> Read  or listen
> 
> SG1 (Stargate) went to Woodstock. The Doctor should totally go to Woodstock.


Yawn. I was three.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Yawn. I was three.


Did you spell that wrong? Three? or There?



(I was 10)

Still, it was kind of a big deal at the time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

August 16th was the day Elvis died. The quirky Kinky Friedman solves a mystery involving Elvis impersonators in Book 6 of his series.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 16, 1896--Gold first discovered in Klondike, found at Bonanza Creek, Alaska



August 16, 1934---US ends occupation of Haiti (been there since 1915)

 

Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So much of great import happened today .... (even if deckard beat me to it) Gold was found in the Yukon

 

Madonna was born ...

  

John Delorean was acquitted of drug trafficking ...


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> So much of great import happened today .... (even if deckard beat me to it) Gold was found in the Yukon


Love me some Klondike!! And Jack London was one of my favorite authors as a kid, and still is.

I also like this entry at historyorb.com:
1384 - The Hongwu Emperor of Ming China, Emperor Dong, hears a case of a couple who tore paper money bills while fighting over them--a case considered equal to the act of destroying stamped government documents, which by law necessitated one hundred floggings by a bamboo rod. However, the Hongwu Emperor decided to pardon them, seeing as how their intention was not to tear up the money.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> Love me some Klondike!! And Jack London was one of my favorite authors as a kid, and still is.
> 
> I also like this entry at historyorb.com:
> 1384 - The Hongwu Emperor of Ming China, Emperor Dong, hears a case of a couple who tore paper money bills while fighting over them--a case considered equal to the act of destroying stamped government documents, which by law necessitated one hundred floggings by a bamboo rod. However, the Hongwu Emperor decided to pardon them, seeing as how their intention was not to tear up the money.
> ...


Love it! I wonder if that story is in Milton Friedman's
 
Money Mischief: Episodes in Monetary History (Harvest Book)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's mine:

On August 16th, 1962: Pete Best replaced by Ringo Starr (Richard Starkey) as drummer for The Beatles. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx



The Beatles: The Biography

I was just a bit young to really appreciate the Beatles...but love 'em now....

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, here's mine:
> 
> On August 16th, 1962: Pete Best replaced by Ringo Starr (Richard Starkey) as drummer for The Beatles. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx
> 
> ...


All this talk about being 3 or 10 at the time of Woodstock and being a bit too young to appreciate the Beatles&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. Now I really feel old.

I was 17 at the time of Woodstock and I remember watching the Beatles on The Ed Sullivan Show when they first appeared.

Now that's ancient. Just ask my grandson.

Deckard---who has to take his late morning nap about now


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 17, 1834 - Charles Darwin reaches top of Campana Chile during his Voyage on the Beagle and
August 17, 1836 - HMS Beagle with Charles Darwin aboard leave South-America for last time

   

Deckard


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Today is Richard Hilton's 59th Birthday ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Today is Richard Hilton's 59th Birthday ....


"We'll always have Paris."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We always explore a little history of the Minnesota Indian wars when we visit Mankato, MN (hubby's family is from Mankato).

On August 17th, 1862: Indian Wars: The Lakota (Sioux) Dakota War of 1862 begins in Minnesota as Lakota warriors attack white settlements along the Minnesota River. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

 

38 Nooses: Lincoln, Little Crow and The Beginnings of the Frontier's End 
and
Birch Coulie: The epic battle of the Dakota War of 1862

The 38 nooses refers to the 38 Indians (out of 39 sentenced to death) that were hanged. President Lincoln pardoned one.

We visited Ft Snelling National Historic Park in Minneapolis this year and read details of the arrest and trials of the 39. In one of the cemeteries outside Mankato, a lot of the old graves are simply marked "killed by Indians."

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

August 17, 1946 - George Orwell publishes "Animal Farm" in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I chose a "today in history" that hits close to home!

On August 18th, 1909: Mayor of Tokyo Yukio Ozaki presents Washington, D.C. with 2,000 cherry trees, which President Taft decides to plant near the Potomac River. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

 

Cherry Blossoms: Japanese Haiku Series III (Peter Pauper Press Vintage Editions)

Washington at Cherry Blossom Time: Digital Art and Photography

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

August 18, 1981 - "My Fair Lady" opens at Uris Theater NYC for 119 performances.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 18, 1958----"Lolita" by Vladimir Nabokov published



Deckard


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Home from travels and ready to re-join the fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, KMA, we missed you!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome back, KMA!

August 19, 1960 - Francis Gary Powers convicted of spying by USSR (U-2 incident).


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 19, 1692---5 people are hanged in Salem, Massachusetts for witchcraft.



Deckard


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

19 AUG 1940 - First flight of the B-25 Mitchell medium bomber, which eventually led to the Jimmy Doolittle raid:



Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo (Aviation Classics)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leon Trotsky was assassinated in Mexico City in 1940

 

Jacqueline Susann was born in Philadelphia in 1918


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 20, 1741 - Alaska discovered by Danish explorer Vitus Bering



August 20, 1882 - Tchaikovsky's "1812 Overture" opens in Moscow



Deckard


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1865 - President Andrew Johnson proclaims an end to "insurrection" in Texas
1866 - President Andrew Johnson formally declares Civil War over
Civil War Blockade Running on the Texas Coast


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> August 19, 1692---5 people are hanged in Salem, Massachusetts for witchcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Deckard


Hubby says one of his ancestors or ancestors once-removed was tried for witchcraft...but wasn't hanged or anything--politics got involved somehow. I'm too lazy to go look in the file about it.

On August 20th, 1938: Lou Gehrig hits his 23rd career grand slam - a record that still stands. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

Gehrig is my all time baseball hero, even if Cal Ripken did eventually take the Iron Man title.  I read a biography of Gehrig in high school.

 Luckiest Man: The Life and Death of Lou Gehrig

So that reminds me of this movie, because Meg Ryan's character's fiancé quotes the beginning of the Lou Gehrig speech...

 Sleepless in Seattle (10th Anniversary Edition)

And Valley of the Dolls brings back memories of how naughty it was considered...I think it was also made into a movie.



Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

deckard said:


> August 20, 1741 - Alaska discovered by Danish explorer Vitus Bering
> ...


At which point everyone already living there said, "Discovered?"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> At which point everyone already living there said, "Discovered?"


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

August 21, 1192 - Minamoto Yoritomo becomes Seii Tai Shōgun and the de facto ruler of Japan. (Traditional Japanese date: July 12, 1192)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby says one of his ancestors or ancestors once-removed was tried for witchcraft...but wasn't hanged or anything--politics got involved somehow. I'm too lazy to go look in the file about it.


I have an ancestor who was arrested and tossed in jail towards the end when everyone was being accused but never tried or killed or anything. I kinda love it that I'm descended from at least one witch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 21st, 1858: The Lincoln-Douglas debates begin. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx



Abraham Lincoln: The Prairie Years and The War Years

In July, we traveled through Galesburg, IL, site of the fifth of seven Lincoln-Douglas debates. Itwas also the birthplace and childhood home of Carl Sandburg, who wrote extensively about Abraham Lincoln.

Pic of Sandburg home in Galesburg.










I've linked to the audiobook version of one of Sandburg's abbreviated books about Lincoln. None of them seem to be on Kindle, except for one abridged edition which I'm not too sure about.

The debate was held at Knox College, around on the right side as you're looking at the building.


















Hubby, though he didn't know Lincoln  did go to a Sandburg reading/lecture/concert in Tennessee in 1957.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I have an ancestor who was arrested and tossed in jail towards the end when everyone was being accused but never tried or killed or anything. I kinda love it that I'm descended from at least one witch.


Maybe we're related, Geoffrey. 

Here's the Wikipedia about my hubby's Great, great, great, great, great, great, great, great, great-grandmother. (That's 9 greats for those counting.)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Bradbury

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 21, 1831 - Nat Turner slave revolt in Southampton County, Virginia kills 55 people

 

Deckard


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

On August 22, 1862, Claude Debussy was born. Come visit my living room tomorrow morning after coffee. I play to play through as much of his piano music as I have time for.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> August 18, 1981 - "My Fair Lady" opens at Uris Theater NYC for 119 performances.


please note: this was the REVIVAL, not the original staging. (also the Uris is now the Gershwin theater)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> please note: this was the REVIVAL, not the original staging. (also the Uris is now the Gershwin theater)


Noted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KMA said:


> On August 22, 1862, Claude Debussy was born. Come visit my living room tomorrow morning after coffee. I play to play through as much of his piano music as I have time for.


We'll be there! 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Not quite August 22 here yet, but...

22 AUG 1952 -- The penal colony on Devil's Island is permanently closed.



_Papillon_, by Henri Charierre (I've not read the book, but I recall quite liking the movie when I saw it many years ago.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> _Papillon_, by Henri Charierre (I've not read the book, but I recall quite liking the movie when I saw it many years ago.)


Steve McQueen in the movie, right? What's not to like? 

On August 22nd, 2007: The Texas Rangers rout the Baltimore Orioles 30-3, the most runs scored by a team in modern MLB history. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx



The Glory of Their Times: The Story of the Early Days of Baseball Told by the Men Who Played It (Harper Perennial Modern Classics)

I'll note that the Texas Rangers were originally the Washington Senators...though it had been decades since the team moved to Texas.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

telracs said:


> please note: this was the REVIVAL, not the original staging. (also the Uris is now the Gershwin theater)


Thanks! I was wondering what was going on with the date...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Steve McQueen in the movie, right? What's not to like?
> ...


Yep, McQueen and Dustin Hoffman, a pairing that worked quite well (way back in 1973).


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 22, 1791 - Haitian Slave Revolution begins under voodoo priest Boukman



Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I could remember what the name of it was, I'd post the entirely racy novel I read in the 70s that was set against the background of the Haitian revolt...

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

I read this one late last year or early this year:



Part of it takes place in the most recent Haitian revolution (late 90s). Some in Bosnia and some in Turkey. Recommended reading.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 23rd, 1939: World War II: Germany and the Soviet Union sign a non-aggression treaty, the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact. In a secret addition to the pact, the Baltic states, Finland, Romania, and Poland are divided between the two nations. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

During the "Winter War" between Finland and the Soviet Union, the Finns developed what came to be called the "Molotov Cocktail." The name came to be because the aforementioned Molotov of the Ribbentrop-Molotov pact said the Soviet air raids into Finland were humanitarian food drops. The Finns named their new incendiary device after Molotov and called it a "cocktail" as "something that goes with food."
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molotov_cocktail

I picked up this book



A Frozen Hell: The Russo-Finnish Winter War of 1939-1940 
on sale ages ago.

Hubby, my sister-in-law and a friend and I visited a longtime friend in Finland a few years ago. She took us to the Winter War memorial. A very somber tribute to a war I had never heard of.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On August 23rd, 1939: World War II: Germany and the Soviet Union sign a non-aggression treaty, the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact. In a secret addition to the pact, the Baltic states, Finland, Romania, and Poland are divided between the two nations. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx
> 
> During the "Winter War" between Finland and the Soviet Union, the Finns developed what came to be called the "Molotov Cocktail." The name came to be because the aforementioned Molotov of the Ribbentrop-Molotov pact said the Soviet air raids into Finland were humanitarian food drops. The Finns named their new incendiary device after Molotov and called it a "cocktail" as "something that goes with food."
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molotov_cocktail
> ...


I made it about 40% into this book before i gave up. I am interested in WWII history, and thought that this story of the Finn's fight early in the war would be interesting. Unfortunately, the writing was too dry to keep my attention.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> During the "Winter War" between Finland and the Soviet Union, the Finns developed what came to be called the "Molotov Cocktail." The name came to be because the aforementioned Molotov of the Ribbentrop-Molotov pact said the Soviet air raids into Finland were humanitarian food drops. The Finns named their new incendiary device after Molotov and called it a "cocktail" as "something that goes with food."
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molotov_cocktail
> 
> I picked up this book
> ...


As a kid and an avid builder of model airplanes, I built a model of a Brewster Buffalo, a US-built plane flown by the Finns against the Russians in the Winter War. The bright blue swastika insignia fascinated me. Just this year I went on a cruise in Europe and had dinner with an ethnically Swedish woman who had been raised in Finland, and the Winter War came up when an elderly Australian couple also at the table talked at length about WW2. The Swedish/Finnish woman was flabbergasted that an American had heard of their war.

Added later, this model appears to be the very same one, or at least the very same plane, that I built:










And as a bonus here's a short Kindle article on the Brewster Buffalo...


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 23, 79 - Mount Vesuvius begins stirring, on the feast day of Vulcan, the Roman god of fire.

 

Deckard


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

deckard said:


> August 23, 79 - Mount Vesuvius begins stirring, on the feast day of Vulcan, the Roman god of fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Deckard


Ooh, about a year ago I reviewed a book on Vesuvius...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137939.msg2148555.html#msg2148555


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As a kid and an avid builder of model airplanes, I built a model of a Brewster Buffalo, a US-built plane flown by the Finns against the Russians in the Winter War. The bright blue swastika insignia fascinated me. Just this year I went on a cruise in Europe and had dinner with an ethnically Swedish woman who had been raised in Finland, and the Winter War came up when an elderly Australian couple also at the table talked at length about WW2. The Swedish/Finnish woman was flabbergasted that an American had heard of their war.
> 
> Added later, this model appears to be the very same one, or at least the very same plane, that I built:
> 
> ...


Hubby says, as he recalls, the Brewster Buffalo was built for the Navy, but didn't perform to expectations and was given to the Marines. It didn't work well there, either, so they gave them to the Finns. He says they recently found one in the Pacific Ocean--it had crashed there.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/us/02fighter.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hubby says, as he recalls, the Brewster Buffalo was built for the Navy, but didn't perform to expectations and was given to the Marines. It didn't work well there, either, so they gave them to the Finns. He says they recently found one in the Pacific Ocean--it had crashed there.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/us/02fighter.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> Betsy


I didn't know about the recently-discovered one!

The Bufflo was considered a very bad plane by the US. Only in combat one time for the US, afterwards their commanding officer write a report that recommended any pilot sent into combat in one be considered lost before he left the ground! The USMC Buffalos were the latest version that had been improved with heavier armor and armament. Yet the Finns and Dutch and British did fairly well with earlier versions. Some historians theorize that the "improved" versions were weighed down by the armor and machine guns, so they couldn't perform as well as the earlier versions. I wouldn't have wanted to fly one into battle, be it early or late version!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

24 AUG 1891 - Thomas Edison patents the motion picture camera.



Moving Pictures (Discworld Book 10), by Sir Terry Pratchett


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> 24 AUG 1891 -- Thomas Edison patents the motion picture camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving Pictures (Discworld Book 10), by Sir Terry Pratchett


Nice connection!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

In 1814, the British captured and burned Washington DC.

  

Then, lest we forget, the alternate history where they didn't quite succeed


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> In 1814, the British captured and burned Washington DC.
> 
> Then, lest we forget, the alternate history where they didn't quite succeed


Thanks for this, even if you stole my local history! 

If you tour the White House, you will be shown the charred wood under one of the porches from the burning of the White House. We just discovered a National Park in MD with a house from 1805 where the residents watched and heard the battles, and where artillery shells fell on their property.

Betsy


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 24, 1932 - 1st transcontinental non-stop flight by a woman, Amelia Earhart



August 24, 1937 - In the Spanish Civil War, the Basque Army surrenders to the Italian Corpo Truppe Volontarie following the Santoña Agreement.



Deckard


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

In 1456, the printing of the Gutenberg Bible was completed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be traveling tomorrow, so I will go ahead and post that August 25, 1835 was the date of the Great Moon Hoax. The New York sun released the first of a series of hoax stories describing the discovery of a civilization on the moon. Couple of years ago I posted a review of a book about it:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1651469.html#msg1651469


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> In 1456, the printing of the Gutenberg Bible was completed.


Tony,

Welcome to the Today in History book game!

Do you have a book to pair with your "today in history?" The connection could be obvious...or not so obvious.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 24th, 1912: Alaska becomes a United States territory. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

Of course, the Michener doorstop. Hubby and I listened to this on Books on Tape (yes, it was tape then) on our drive to Alaska in 1995.

 
Alaska: A Novel

Mystery author Dana Stabenow's nonfiction book about living and working in Alaska. FREE
 
Alaska Traveler: Dispatches from America's Last Frontier

And the first in her mystery series, also FREE:
 
A Cold Day for Murder (Kate Shugak Novels Book 1)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On August 24th, 1912: Alaska becomes a United States territory. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx
> 
> Of course, the Michener doorstop. Hubby and I listened to this on Books on Tape (yes, it was tape then) on our drive to Alaska in 1995.
> 
> ...


Or you could skip all that and combine gustatory and Holmesian Alaska needs by going for this one...



I've never heard of it till I found it in a speculative search just now, so don't take this as a recommendation!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Or you could skip all that and combine gustatory and Holmesian Alaska needs by going for this one...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of it till I found it in a speculative search just now, so don't take this as a recommendation!


Added to my wish list, as it sounds good!

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Added to my wish list, as it sounds good!
> 
> Betsy


And there are 15 of them! I love culinary cozies - hopefully these will come down in price one of these days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I will be traveling tomorrow, so I will go ahead and post that August 25, 1835 was the date of the Great Moon Hoax. The New York sun released the first of a series of hoax stories describing the discovery of a civilization on the moon. Couple of years ago I posted a review of a book about it:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97765.msg1651469.html#msg1651469


This would have been mine! Thought I'd beat ya'll to it by posting at 1:20 am, but Claw beat me to it! I'm going to check out the book, Claw!

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Moon_Hoax

Here are two more books for the Great Moon Hoax. The original publication:

 
THE MOON HOAX or, A Discovery that the MOON Has a Vast Population of Human Beings.

And a book about the modern moon hoax. 
 
One Small Step?: The Great Moon Hoax and the Race to Dominate Earth from Space

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, here's my alternate. 

On August 25th, 1609: Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

Haven't read this, but it seems like it would be really good! Putting it on my wish list.

 
Galileo's Daughter

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

79 - Gaius Plinius Secundus, [Pliny the Elder], Roman admiral/writer, dies during eruption of Mount Vesuvius


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 25, 1944---France 2nd Tank division under General Leclerc reaches Notre Dame
Gen De Gaulle returns to Paris/walks Champs Elysees Paris
Paris liberated from Nazi occupation (Freedom Tuesday)



Deckard


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

August 25, 1858 - Birth date of Edith Nesbit, England, children books author (Railway Children).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> August 25, 1858 - Birth date of Edith Nesbit, England, children books author (Railway Children).


Oooh, thanks!

Love kid's books from this era.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oooh, thanks!
> 
> Love kid's books from this era.
> 
> Betsy


She was quite prolific and many of the individual books and series are available free in the Kindle Store. I picked this one because it included the illustrations and I thought $2.99 was a good deal. It has been sent to my Kindle to read with the grandkids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 26th, 1920: The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

Haven't read this, but it looks good.

 
Sisters: The Lives of America's Suffragists

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1907 - Harry Houdini escapes from chains underwater at Aquatic Park in 57 sec

The Secret Life of Houdini: The Making of America's First Superhero


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On August 26th, 1920: The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote....




Equal Rites (Discworld Book 3), by Sir Terry Pratchett


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 16, 1498 - Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà.

 

NogDog---I like your references. Making me want to read the Discworld series.

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Equal Rites (Discworld Book 3), by Sir Terry Pratchett


It appears there is an appropriate Discworld book for any occasion. 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It appears there is an appropriate Discworld book for any occasion.
> 
> Betsy


Pretty much. I came close to adding The Truth (Discworld Book 25) the other day for the Gutenberg Bible printing thing, but decided there would be a better fit some other day.  (Nothing to do with the title, but because it's about printing.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I finally have one that I can play. Today is the birthday for Texan and former US president Lyndon B Johnson. His wife, Lady Bird, was behind the highway beautification projects that took place in the late 60s and early 70s. Thanks to her, Texas has a plethora of scenic routes in the spring when the wildflowers bloom.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 27, 1883 - Krakatoa, west of Java, explodes with a force of 1,300 megatons and kills approximately 40,000 people

 

I was going to link the Kindle edition of the first book but Amazon says the book unavailable at the present time. There seems to be an issue with the book's format, description, or content.

Deckard


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

"Can you say "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" 10 times fast? Mary Poppins could probably do it! Aug. 27 marks 50 years since the popular nanny, played by Julie Andrews, graced the big screen in a film by the same name."


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Speaking of Krakatoa, this is my favorite book related to the famous eruption, and one of my Favorite books of any sort.


Highly recommended, and not just by me. Note tge high proportion of five star reviews.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

27 AUG 1896 - Anglo-Zanzibar War: the shortest war in world history (09:00 to 09:45), between the United Kingdom and Zanzibar

...which makes me think of _The Mouse that Roared_, by Leonard Wibberley, which sadly appears to be out of print, so here's the movie:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I finally have one that I can play. Today is the birthday for Texan and former US president Lyndon B Johnson. His wife, Lady Bird, was behind the highway beautification projects that took place in the late 60s and early 70s. Thanks to her, Texas has a plethora of scenic routes in the spring when the wildflowers bloom.


Yay, Andra! Welcome to the game!

When we visited the Johnson Presidential Library in Austin (great--both the library and Austin), my favorite story was about the passage of the Highway Beautification Act. Johnson went all out to get that bill passed--holding off on controversial VA hospital closings and calling a special session of his cabinet. "I love that woman, and she wants this bill. And, by God, we're going to get it for her," he said.

I remember my mother rolling her eyes about all the flower beds full of tulips that appeared around Washington, DC. "That's Lady Bird's project," she told me when I commented on them. But we appreciate them still, decades later.

Betsy

EDIT to add: Jeff would have loved your book choice--he always posted about the Texas wildflowers he could see, even from his hospital rooms near the end. I put Texas bluebonnets on the quilt he commissioned for his wife.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> "Can you say "supercalifragilisticexpialidocious" 10 times fast? Mary Poppins could probably do it! Aug. 27 marks 50 years since the popular nanny, played by Julie Andrews, graced the big screen in a film by the same name."


OK, now the music from Mary Poppins is running through my head! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 27th, 1859: Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_Well

When I read the "This Day in History" factoid aloud to hubby, he said "The Drake Well. Penn-Drake oil was the first motor oil I used in my cars." Which is not to say he remembers when the well was drilled. He's old, but not that old. 

 
The Oil City and Titusville Railroad: Riding the Rails through the Valley that Changed the World
$0.99

Haven't read this^ but am picking it up to read based on the hubster's comment.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> EDIT to add: Jeff would have loved your book choice--he always posted about the Texas wildflowers he could see, even from his hospital rooms near the end. I put Texas bluebonnets on the quilt he commissioned for his wife.


I actually thought about Jeff when I picked the book - so I did the flowers instead of either of the people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I actually thought about Jeff when I picked the book - so I did the flowers instead of either of the people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 28th, 1867: The United States takes possession of the, at this point unoccupied, Midway Atoll. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

OK, three books to pair with the date. The first, a history--I haven't read it but it was well reviewed:

The Battle of Midway (Pivotal Moments in American History)

The second, a children's collection by author Margaret Sidway. One of the books has "Midway" in the title. 
 
Margaret Sidney's Collected Works: Five Little Peppers series, Ben Pepper, Five Little Peppers Abroad, Five Little Peppers Midway, and More! ( 8 Works ) 
$0.99

And last, a book by author Beth Midway. Perhaps NSFW?
 
Woman In Chains

Should be something for everyone here.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

August 28, 1837 - Pharmacists John Lea & William Perrins manufacture Worcestershire Sauce

 

Deckard


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

deckard said:


> August 28, 1837 - Pharmacists John Lea & William Perrins manufacture Worcestershire Sauce
> 
> 
> 
> Deckard


Love the pairing!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On August 28th, 1867: The United States takes possession of the, at this point unoccupied, Midway Atoll. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx


The Battle of Midway was the one time that (believe it or not) the Brewster Buffalo was in combat wearing American colors. If I remember right, 21 of 24 were shot down, and yes, it was a USMC squadron that was unfortunate enough to be flying them. So I give you this, not available in Kindle form....

http://www.amazon.com/F2A-Buffalo-Action-Aircraft-No/dp/0897471962/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409265855&sr=8-1&keywords=Brewster+buffalo+in+action

It is out of print, and I can't get the link maker to take it, alas. The link will have to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Battle of Midway was the one time that (believe it or not) the Brewster Buffalo was in combat wearing American colors. If I remember right, 21 of 34 were shot down, and yes Betsy, it was a USMC squadron that was unfortunate enough to be flying them. So I give you this, not available in Kindle form....


Yes, that's correct. But what did you mean to give us!?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's correct. But what did you mean to give us!?


Sorry, technical problems held up my posting!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1845 - Scientific American magazine publishes its first issue.

Scientific American magazine, Vol. 2 Issue 1 The advocate of Industry and Journal of Scientific, Mechanical and Other Improvements

Scientific American magazine Vol 2. No. 3 Oct 10 1846 The Advocate of Industry and Journal of Scientific,Mechanical and Other Improvements
Both Free


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't it cool that this stuff is available for the Kindle?  Thanks, BT!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1987 - Nolan Ryan passes the 200-strikeout barrier for record 11th time

Nolan Ryan: The Making of a Pitcher


The Nolan Ryan Beef & Barbecue Cookbook: Recipes from a Texas Kitchen


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

29 AUG 1831 - Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction.



_Faraday, Maxwell, and the Electromagnetic Field: How Two Men Revolutionized Physics_, by Nancy Forbes and Basil Mahon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> 29 AUG 1831 -- Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction.
> 
> 
> 
> _Faraday, Maxwell, and the Electromagnetic Field: How Two Men Revolutionized Physics_, by Nancy Forbes and Basil Mahon


I read a bio of Michael Faraday decades ago when I was in high school... Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On August 29th, 1869: The Mount Washington Cog Railway opens, making it the world's first rack railway. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

OK, one of the books I found says it opened July 3, 1869, and Wikipedia says it opened in July 1968 and construction to the summit of Mt Washington was completed August 14, 1869, so I'm not sure what happened on August 29, 1869...but I'm going with it anyway. 



A History of the Boston and Maine Railroad

We went to Mt Washington four or five years ago to ride the Cog Railway again. It was very cold and foggy--icy at the top! So now we've gone up twice by train, once by car and once by foot....

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

On August 31, 1888, Jack the Ripper claimed his first victim


----------



## KimKOHara (Aug 28, 2014)

On September 2, 1944: Holocaust diarist Anne Frank was sent to Auschwitz.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It was a busy day for Cleopatra and Mark Antony
44 BC - Queen Cleopatra VII of Egypt declares her son co-ruler as Ptolemy XV Caesarion.
44 BC - The first of Cicero's Philippics (oratorical attacks) on Mark Antony. He will make 14 of them over the next several months.
31 BC - Final war of the Roman Republic: Battle of Actium - off the western coast of Greece, forces of Octavian defeat troops under Mark Antony and Cleopatra.

Elizabeth The Best of Vanity Fair ELIZABETH TAYLOR: Eight Remarkable Stories About Hollywood's Most Beautiful, Most Controversial Star 
Cleopatra's Daughter: A Novel Cleopatra Cleopatra: A Life


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1995 - eBay founded.



> Book Description
> Publication Date: December 4, 2008
> When Pierre Omidyar launched a clunky website from a spare bedroom over Labor Day weekend of 1995, he wanted to see if he could use the Internet to create a perfect market. He never guessed his old-computer-parts and Beanie Baby exchange would revolutionize the world of commerce.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

September 4, 1928.... American actor Dick York is born. So this one is obvious....



Or if you prefer something hot and spicy try this:



But don't count this as a recommendation, since I have not read either one. Added later....I can't resist this one, which I also haven't read....


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sept 5, 1914 - start of the Battle of Marne begins with French, British, and Germans resulting in half a million casualties.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Battle_of_the_Marne

Finally the French decided to stop retreating from the German advances through Belgium and face the enemy and hopefully save Paris from the destruction seen by Belgium cities. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rape_of_Belgium). The British army (BEF) were shamed into joining the battle after a month of avoiding conflict.



Hey, it is educational!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1985, Gene Roddenberry was awarded a Hollywood Star.

The Motion Picture (Star Trek: The Original Series)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

12 days and no posts.. 
1630 - The city of Boston, Massachusetts is founded.

The Olden Time Series, Vol. 3: New-England Sunday Gleanings Chiefly From Old Newspapers Of Boston And Salem, Massachusetts

ETA:
I add this one, although it it WAY out of my normal price range for a book, AND it is not kindled, but the subject matter is dear to me, and I will likely get this soon.
1776 - The Presidio of San Francisco is founded in New Spain.

Presidio of San Francisco: an outline of its evolution as a U.S. Army Post, 1847-1990


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

On September 17, 1631, Sweden wins a major military victory at The Battle of Breitenfeld. That battle figured hugely in this time travel novel, which is now free on Kindle!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1437 - Peasant uprising in Transylvania

This first 2 are free in KU, the third is free to all.
  

The Rise and Fall of Saxon Transylvania (Romania Explained To My Friends Abroad Book 2) 
Dracula Chronicles: Son of the Dragon
Dracula

And as today is the day the Scots are voting, 
1997 - Voters in Wales vote yes (50.3%) in a referendum on Welsh autonomy.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

September 19, 1870 Franco-Prussian War: The Siege of Paris begins.

I am currently reading this short stories collection of Guy de Maupassant below. So far the stories I have read take place during the Franco-Prussian War and they are very enjoyable. The author was 20 years old during this war.

Hey, the Kindle version is FREE! and the stores are GOOD! (OP opinion).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1904 - Orville & Wilbur Wright fly a circle in their Flyer II

One freebie by the Wright bros.

The Early History of the Airplane

and one, while not free at over $7, still has 4.5 stars over 17 reviews.

Dawn Over Kitty Hawk: The Novel of the Wright Brothers


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1823 - Moroni 1st appears to Joseph Smith, according to Smith
1827 - According to Joseph Smith Jr., the angel Moroni gave him a record of gold plates, one-third of which Joseph translated into The Book of Mormon


Wife No. 19: The Story of a Life in Bondage, Being a Complete ExposÃ© of Mormonism, and Revealing the Sorrows, Sacrifices and Sufferings of Women in Polygamy (Illustrated)

Pictures and biographies of Brigham Young and his wives

I picked these as I am a (non-Mormon) descendant of Brigham Young.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry! Got behind in my postings on this while we were traveling and now I've been binging getting ready for a show this weekend!

On October 1st, 1811: The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orléans, Louisiana. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

So I picked this one from my library. It's a vampire tale by George RR Martin, Fevre Dream. I enjoyed it quite a bit--it's a unique take on the vampire trope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> 1823 - Moroni 1st appears to Joseph Smith, according to Smith
> 1827 - According to Joseph Smith Jr., the angel Moroni gave him a record of gold plates, one-third of which Joseph translated into The Book of Mormon
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, BT! I've got quite a few books about polygamy in my Kindle library. I'll have to pull them out.

Betsy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

We have a radio programme called 'This Day in History'. They play a short news clip every morning and people phone in to guess what event it was. Nothing to do with books - just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Jan!

You can use that as jumping off spot to join the game! Find a book that relates to the news clip (it can be a loose connection. )

Here's my entry for today!

On this date, in 1889, Nicholas Creede struck it rich in silver in Colorado. That made me think of Molly Brown (the Unsinkable Molly Brown!)

Her husband JJ Brown struck it rich in silver in Colorado. She married him when he was a mining engineer and struck it rich herself.  That's why she was able to take a cruise on the Titanic. Last year we visited both her home in Denver and the Titanic Museum in Belfast. After surviving the Titanic, she became instrumental in pushing for stricter safety standards in all forms of transportation.

So, a book about Molly Brown, whose wealth derived from the silver rush started by Nicholas Creede; a book about Debbie Reynolds who portrayed Molly Brown in the movie _The Unsinkable Molly Brown_ (not very historically accurate, apparently), and a book set in Creede, Colorado.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

An interesting day...

On October 2 1187 Saladin conquered Jerusalem

So, let's have 

And a (fictional) biography of Saladin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Seleya! Adding those to my wish list...

As my maternal grandfather was Croatian and my maternal grandmother was a Slovene and my mom grew up speaking a mix of the two similar languages, this was of special interest to me:

On October 3rd, 1929: The Kingdom of Serbs, Croats and Slovenes is renamed to Kingdom of Yugoslavia, 'Land of the South Slavs'. Via Today in History - http://bit.ly/9btWQx

So two nonfiction books about events that took place in the former Yugoslavia, though not histories of the nation(s) as such.


Behind God's Back


The Forgotten 500

Betsy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, Jan!
> 
> You can use that as jumping off spot to join the game! Find a book that relates to the news clip (it can be a loose connection. )


According to the radio 3rd October 1995 was the day the OJ Simpson verdict was given. Can't remember the name of the book he wrote, but think it was "If I did it".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> According to the radio 3rd October 1995 was the day the OJ Simpson verdict was given. Can't remember the name of the book he wrote, but think it was "If I did it".


I saw that on my "Today in History," too...I think you're right. There's another book out right now that supposedly has a lot of details about what really happened, by one of his friends, but I don't know the name of it. I remember being at work and someone having the radio on waiting for the verdict.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

3 OCT 1941: Adolf Hitler declared in a speech in Berlin that Russia had been "broken" and would "never rise again." This made me think of _Panzer Commander: The Memoirs of Colonel Hans von Luck_, which includes the author being with the foremost German troops that advanced to within sight of Moscow (literally) before being stopped. (My recollection was that it was a pretty decent read, though it's been quite a few years since I read it.)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is not necessarily a huge historical event, but DH and I got married 21 years ago. The song Storybook Love from the Princess Bride was one of the songs during the wedding and we have tickets to see a special showing of the Princess Bride with Cary Elwes later this month. So I give you the Princess Bride and As You Wish.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Appropriately for a curmudgeon, W.C. Fields happened to die on Christmas Day, 1946.



Hollywood's Hellfire Club: The Misadventures of John Barrymore, W.C. Fields, Errol Flynn and the Bundy Drive Boys


----------

